# Need Help Deciding!!



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

lmao dont see any difference
just take the one thats better quality, because as i can see they are different brands arent they?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you color Blind?? 
And No they are both 686 jackets (different styles!) with the same style of pants so I guess I should have asked which jacket I should go with…


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

really you are asking "what colour should i pick brown or brown?" for me dont really see any difference between them, but i would go with darker one because of greater contrast.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

DenBank said:


> really you are asking "what colour should i pick brown or brown?" for me dont really see any difference between them, but i would go with darker one because of greater contrast.


was gunna say the same thing...first one is too close, one piece epic fail


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

First one. Lighter shades go with other lighter shades, darker shades go with other darker shades.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

The darker one. You can't wear two different kinds of stripes together. The darker pattern looks good with the pants.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;83993 said:


> The darker one. You can't wear two different kinds of stripes together. The darker pattern looks good with the pants.


Says who? Lol, I wouldn't care looks fine to me


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The one on the right. [ gay ] *flicks wrist* It's CLEARLY a chocolate brown, whereas the one on the left is mocha. Ugh! [ /gay ]


----------

